# Hollywood Movies to look forward to : 2011 - 2012



## sam9s (Dec 28, 2010)

I am starting this thread to discuess, upcoming Hollywood movies in 2011/2012, that seems worth a mention. I will start with 4, 5 and keep adding more as and when I have informaton, mean time if the movie buffs here find any movie that they want to include/discuess, they are more then welcome ..........

Here we go  ....

PS :: Just for the record most of the information is gathered from IMDB. I Just have done the collation part.

*1. Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides*

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/2214/piratesofthecaribbean4o.jpg

*PLOT :* Captain Jack Sparrow (Depp) crosses paths with a woman from his past (Cruz), and he's not sure if it's love -- or if she's a ruthless con artist who's using him to find the fabled Fountain of Youth. When she forces him aboard the Queen Anne's Revenge, the ship of the formidable pirate Blackbeard (McShane), Jack finds himself on an unexpected adventure in which he doesn't know who to fear more: Blackbeard or the woman from his past.

*Director : * Rob Marshall

*Release Date :*  20 May 2011 (USA)

*Personal Note *: Well jack sparrow is back again, for the fans of Pirates of the Caribbean, what more would they want, with all of the installments of POC, being a blockbuster, hopes from this one are high as well. Eagerly waiting


*2. Transformers: Dark of the Moon*

*img507.imageshack.us/img507/1917/darkmoonposter.jpg

*PLOT :* The Autobots learn of a Cybertronian spacecraft hidden on the Moon, and race against the Decepticons to reach it and learn its secrets, which could turn the tide in the Transformers' final battle.

*Director : * Michael Bay

*Release Date :* July 2011 (India) (USA)

*Personal Note *: There were loves and haters for this movie, and less those who were somewhere in the middle, I for one belong to the former group, just loved the action detail and the cheezy comedy too. Dark Moon is one of the most anticipated movie of 2011.


*3. The Mechanic*

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/5817/themechanicmovie1.jpg

*PLOT :* Follows an elite hit man as he teaches his trade to an apprentice who has a connection to one of his previous victims.

*Director : * Simon West

*Release Date :* 28 January 2011 (USA)

*Personal Note *: I love Jason Statham, Mechanic seems to offer nothing new but I am hoping the execution is different. Definitely worth a wait.


*4. Battle: Los Angeles*

*img524.imageshack.us/img524/654/battlelosangelesposter2.jpg

*PLOT :* A Marine platoon faces off against an alien invasion in Los Angeles

*Director : * Jonathan Liebesman

*Release Date :*  18 March 2011 (India)

*Personal Note *: Well no movie with this theme has touched the success and appreciation since District 9. Battle LA seems to have the right ingredients, let hope that we have a quality alien invasion movie.



*5. Cowboys & Aliens*

*img600.imageshack.us/img600/39/comboysandaliensintlpos.jpg

*PLOT :* A spaceship arrives in Arizona, 1873, to take over the Earth, starting with the Wild West region. A posse of cowboys are all that stand in their way

*Director : * Jon Favreau (IRON MAN Fame)

*Release Date :* 19 August 2011 (India)

*Personal Note *: With Daniel Craig and Harrison Ford as the star cast and Favreau the IRON MAN director, C&A has become one of the most anticipated movie of 2011. The premises is interesting, just need see how the execution is. My personal fav of 2011.

===============

More to Come ........ Soon


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 28, 2010)

*Sucker punch*

Zack Snyder! Want any more reasons?  

[youtube]6dzikBZTUy8[/youtube]


*The Hangover 2*

Director: Todd Phillips 
Cast: Zach Galifinakis, Bradley Cooper, Ed Helms, Heather Graham, Justin Bartha
Release Date: 5/26/2011
Studio: Warner Bros.


*Mission Impossible - Ghost Protocol*

Director:Brad Bird
Stars:Tom Cruise, Jeremy Renner and Simon Pegg 
Release Date: 16 December, 2011

*Fast Five*

Director:Justin Lin
Stars: Paul Walker, Vin Diesel and Dwayne Johnson 
Release date: 29 April, 2011


*127 Hours*

Director: Danny Boyle
Stars: James Franco, Amber Tamblyn and Kate Mara 
Release date: 7 January, 2011


----------



## sam9s (Dec 28, 2010)

127 Hours is something I am eagerly looking forward to ......


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 28, 2010)

Sucker Punch and Cars 2 for me. 

[youtube]oFTfAdauCOo[/youtube]


----------



## silicon_fusion (Dec 28, 2010)

Lots of interesting movies is coming....Eagerly Waiting for the Pirates Of carribean


----------



## sam9s (Dec 28, 2010)

*6. Super 8*

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/9720/super8movieposter2674x1.jpg

*PLOT :* In 1979 command of the Air Forces of the USA has made decision to close a part of the Zone 51. All materials should be evacuated in confidential laboratory in Ohio. But there was a train wreck, and all confidential materials were lost. Only one car has escaped. And something desperately tries to get out of it. The friend? The enemy? Who there? Something very big and very wild. Obviously not the person and not an animal.

*Director : * J.J. Abrams

*Release Date :*  10 June 2011 (USA)

*Personal Note *: J J Abrams, is a talented director, and I am sure his next installment would be worth a wait ...... The teaser looks chilling .... 

Teaser ::

YouTube - Super 8 Movie Trailer 1080p HD EXCLUSIVE


----------



## Techn0crat (Dec 29, 2010)

*2012*
The Dark Knight Rises
Man of Steel
Madagascar 3


----------



## sam9s (Dec 29, 2010)

*7. Sanctum *

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/5396/sanctummovieposter.jpg

*PLOT :* The 3-D action-thriller Sanctum follows a team of underwater cave divers on a treacherous expedition to the largest, most beautiful and least accessible cave system on Earth. When a tropical storm forces them deep into the caverns, they must fight raging water, deadly terrain and creeping panic as they search for an unknown escape route to the sea.

*Director : * Alister Grierson

*Release Date :* 4 February 2011 (USA)

*Personal Note *: I would have not included this in my list had I not seen the trailer, looks astounding, something like the mix of The Descent and The Abyss ...... check out the teaser ....

YouTube - Sanctum Movie Trailer Official (HD)


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 29, 2010)

Well these are my list,

*Thor (2011) - IMDb*

*Director:* Kenneth Branagh 

*The Plot:* The warrior Thor (Hemsworth) is cast out of the fantastic realm of Asgard by his father Odin (Hopkins) for his arrogance and sent to Earth to live among humans. Falling in love with scientist Jane Foster (Portman) teaches Thor much-needed lessons, and his new-found strength comes into play as a villain from his homeland sends dark forces toward Earth.

Release date: 6th May,2011

*Kung Fu Panda*

*Director:* Jennifer Yuh 

*Plot:* Well its Kung Fu Panda...... 

*Release Date:* 27-MAY-2011


*X-Men: First Class (2011) - IMDb*

*Director:* Matthew Vaughn 

*The Plot:* Charles Xavier (aka Professor X) and Erik Lensherr (aka Magneto) are two young men discovering their powers. Banding together with fellow mutants to stop a threat to the world, a rift grows between the two forces, leading to the founding of Professor X's X-MEN and Magneto's Brotherhood, and the beginning of their eternal war.

*Release date:*  27-JUNE-2011

*Captain America*

*Director:* Joe Johnston 

Plot: Its Captain America!!!

*Release date:* 22-JULY-2011

*Final Destination 5 (2011) - IMDb*

*Plot:* R u crazy? FD and plot??? Its FD and either u'll watch it or u won't. I'll watch 

*Release date:* 26-AUG-2011

And, and, and ........................

*Straw Dogs*

*Release date:* 23-SEP-2011

Personal note: Yes, they are remaking a classic. Loved the original one...need to see if they can keep up with the tense moments like original.


----------



## anand.jha (Dec 29, 2010)

Desperately waiting for Kung Fu Panda 2 and Transformers 3!!


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 29, 2010)

*Source Code*


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2011)

I am really looking forward to "Transformers: Dark of the Moon". It has got two of my all time favourite elements - Convertibles and Outer Space! 

The trailer of Sucker Punch is too good..! 

"Source Code" is a trailer that just send shivers down my spine.. The concept looks unreal!!!


----------



## Coool (Jan 1, 2011)

*Fast Five (2011) - IMDb*


----------



## azzu (Jan 2, 2011)

127 hours , transformers 3 , cars 2 for me


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 2, 2011)

Movie Posters. Please try to include the posters as well, like Sam did. It's more eye catchy and appealing. Good job Sam for starting this thread. Maintain the current format your posting right now.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 2, 2011)

^^ Thanks Ethan,  I hope people keep contributing to the thread .....

BTW ... why has your name turned "red", is it some kind of mini mod status you have achieved ...


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 3, 2011)

good compilation 

eagerly wait for next one


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 4, 2011)

way2jatin : you didn't have to quote all those images in the post.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 4, 2011)

^^ yep just the compliment was enough  ....... if possible edit the post ....

More Coming Soon....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 4, 2011)

Green Lantern, anyone?


----------



## sam9s (Jan 9, 2011)

*8. The Green Hornet*

*img573.imageshack.us/img573/9568/icedotcomthegreenhornet.jpg

*PLOT :* Following the death of his father, Britt Reid, heir to his father's large company, teams up with his late dad's assistant Kato to become a masked crime fighting team.

*Director : * Michel Gondry

*Release Date :* 14 Jan 2011 (USA)

*Personal Note *: Another SuperHero movie, Trailer looks ok ....No further comment.........

YouTube - The Green Hornet Trailer HD - 2011 (ad free)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAaAKBvFxpM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sam9s (Jan 16, 2011)

*9. PAUL*

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/1182/paulmovieposter02530x78.jpg

*PLOT :* Two British comic-book geeks traveling across the U.S. encounter an alien outside Area 51.

*Director : * Greg Mottola

*Release Date :*  18 March 2011 (USA)

*Personal Note *: Simon Peg is back, and with an out and out comedy involving an ALIEN seems interesting. I enjoyed the trailer. This one I am interested.

YouTube - Paul International Movie Trailer 2 Official (HD)

[YOUTUBE]KdHUQtnJsyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 17, 2011)

@Paul, if it has Simon Pegg, its a must watch


----------



## sam9s (Jan 18, 2011)

Any one see Green Hornet, it was released the previous week ... ????


----------



## eggman (Jan 22, 2011)

It was a disappointment. Forced comedy, like other of Seth Roger's movie


----------



## rrk2rivera (Feb 2, 2011)

Wonderful sharing. Thank you so much. I am just a big fan to watch movies online.


Watch The Other Woman here , Watch Dressed here


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ Spam?

This one's is on my "Must watch movie before Dying" list :
*World Invasion : Battle Los Angeles* 
Action | Sci-Fi

Trailer Link on Youtube
(Dont know how to embed a youtube video)

Releasing in less than 6 weeks, on 11th March 2011 !!!


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2011)

List of 56 geek movies of 2011
56 geek movies of 2011 | TechRepublic

Soon to come, my pic from the above list, which I would watch in a theater, even if it meant sneaking illegally inside the theater, if I dont have enough money


----------



## Vyom (Feb 13, 2011)

*30+ Movies to look forward to in 2011*

*Read the original article here : 30+ Hollywood Movies to look forward to in 2011*
It includes link to imdb, release dates, and links to trailers on youtube 

Last year has been an awesome thrill ride into the world of unknown and visits to the places, not even conceivable by human mind before. The Lovely Bones, took us in the life after death; Alice in wonderful took us to the aftermath of the original; Prince of Persia, took the game to reality; Inception took us on a ride inside dreams and the sequel of Tron, abducted us inside the digital world. While the past year did all that without even a slightest of hesitation, this year, 2011, the excitement is only going to rise.

Following is a list of 30 movies which any self-respected geek must make sure to watch at any cost in the year 2011, along with its storyline and the time of release.
Note: Some descriptions are from IMDB, and release dates can be tentative. 

So buckle up and enjoy the ride.....

*Sanctum *(4 Feb) [ Action | Adventure | Drama ]
From James Cameron comes another movie, that it bound to get all the attention it needs. This time, Cameron is going under water, and exploring maybe the only place left to explore on earth. While Sanctum was inspired from a real story, of survival of a crew of divers, from the underwater caves, James had informed, that it is purely a fiction. Sanctum is going to be 3D, a trend which has become popular with the success of Avatar in 3D.


I* Am Number Four*  (18 Feb) 
[ Action | Sci-Fi | Thriller ]
Story of a teenage boy, who is not like any other. He has a power. And someone is after killing him. Sounds like a good, night flick.

*Battle: Los Angeles * (11 March)  
[ Action | Sci-Fi ]
I will keep it simple. The ones who loved the end of the world in 2012, this is going to be Awesome, and with an Alien take. Greatly looking forward for this date.

*Mars Needs Moms*  (11 March) 
[ Animation | Adventure | Comedy ]
An animated movie, where a boy named Milo, is surprised when Aliens kidnapped (sorry, mom-napped) his mom, there by beginning a quest to save her. A good watch with my small cousin.

*Paul  *(18 Mar) [ Comedy | Sci-Fi ]
Two british guys (read Geeks) meets an alien near Area 51. And the fun begins. Yeah, for a change, its comedy.

*Sucker Punch * (25 March) [ Action | Fantasy | Thriller ]
Amazing fantasy movie from Jack Snyder the Director of Watchmen. Cant say anything more!

*Source Code*   (1 April) [ Action | Sci-Fi | Thriller ]
An action thriller centered on a soldier who wakes up in the body of an unknown man and discovers he's part of a mission to find the bomber of a Chicago commuter train
I have a hunch that this is going to be one of my favorite Time Travel movies.

*Apollo 18*   (22 April) [ Horror | Sci-Fi | Thriller ]
A film about the real mission to space in the 1970's that was canceled by NASA.

*Thor  *(29 April) 
[ Action | Adventure | Drama ]
The powerful but arrogant warrior Thor is cast out of the fantastic realm of Asgard and sent to live amongst humans on Earth, where he soon becomes one of their finest defenders.

*Priest *(13 May) [ Action | Horror | Sci-Fi ]
A priest disobeys church law to track down the vampires who kidnapped his niece.
A must watch because of some of its dazzling visual effects.
*
Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides  *
(20 May) [ Action | Adventure | Fantasy ]
The saga of the pirates continues.

*X-Men: First Class* (3 June) [ Action| Sci-Fi | Drama ]
This is the Prequel to the First three movie. Even before when events of Wolverine took place.
It looks like story of X-Men is racing backwards.

*Super 8* (10 June) [ Sci-Fi expected ]
Nobody know about this fillm, from the Producer, Steven Spielberg, more than the fact that, "IT" is arriving next summer.
I have a great expectation from this movie.

*Green Lantern*  (17 June) [ Action | Sci-Fi ]
A test pilot is granted a mystical green ring that bestows him with otherworldly powers, as well as membership into an intergalactic squadron tasked with keeping peace within the universe.
Sounds synical enough, and something other than Batman and Superman!

*Transformers: Dark of the Moon*  (1 July) [ Action | Adventure | Sci-Fi ]
The whole moon twist has given Transformers a new angle. Why July 1st  is sounding like a distant future?

*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2 *(15 July) 
[ Adventure | Fantasy | Mystery ]
The final chapter in the Harry Potter saga, and the one I am looking with great expectation, since the part 1, and forgive me for saying this, sucked.

*Captain America: The First Avenger*  (22 July) 
[ Action | Adventure | Sci-Fi ]
A man who is unfit for military service becomes a super soldier with the aid of science.

*Cowboys and Aliens *(19 Aug) [ Action | Sci-Fi | Thriller]
Don't be fooled by the title. This is not a comedy as it sounds. From the director of Iron Man, and produced by Steven Spielberg himself, this is a story set in 1873,  where all that stands between aliens and the conquest of Earth is a group of cowboys. 

*The Darkest Hour * (5 Aug) [ Action | Horror | Sci-Fi ]
A group of Russian teenagers try to survive an alien invasion.

*Spy Kids 4: All the Time in the World*  (19 Aug)  
[ Action | Adventure | Comedy ]
Almost eight years after the 3rd, this would be the fourth installment to Disney’s young spy series and the one which I am looking forward to the most. Since the Spy Kids is one of the earliest visual effects movie which I admired a lot. The characters are just lovable. Another thing that will make this movie great would be the advent of time travel in this part of the sequel!

*Real Steel*  (7 Oct)
[ Action | Drama | Sci-Fi ]
A vision of a future where humanoid robots battle in the boxing ring. Pretty interesting take on Robots!

*The Thing*  (14 Oct) [ Horror | Mystery | Sci-Fi ]
The story of a group of Norwegian scientists in Antarctica who discover an alien spacecraft buried in the ice. The mix of Horror with Sci-Fi, always results in pure thrill!

*The Three Musketeers * (14 Oct) [ Action | Adventure | Romance ]
Remember the last question on Slumdog Millionaire? It was from the novel by Alexandre Dumas, named "The Three Musketeers".  Numerous remakes in movies, serials and animation have been made on the same novel and as far as since the dawn of the 20th century!
And this time, I would not want to miss the 2011 iteration.

*Now  *(28 Oct) [ Action | Adventure | Sci-Fi ]
In a future where the genetic cause of aging is turned off, time has become currency.
Sounds, too awesome to miss.

*11-11-11*   (11-Nov, when else?)  [ Horror | Thriller ]
On the eleventh day of the eleventh month, an otherworldly entity arrives on Earth.

*The Adventures of Tintin: The Secret of the Unicorn* (11 Nov) 
[ Animation | Adventure | Family ]
The young reporter from the Belgian comic finally comes to the big screen in this Spielberg directed motion picture, and, you can guess, in 3D.
I liked Tintin as a cartoon series and his dug snowy, and now eager to catch it on the silver screen.

*Rise of the Apes* (23 Nov) [ Action | Adventure | Sci-Fi ]
Genetic experiments create intelligent apes and cause a war for supremacy.

*Untitled Sherlock Holmes sequel* (16 Dec) [ Action | Mystery ]
Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson match wits with Professor Moriarty. Need I say more?

*Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol* (16 Dec) [ Action ]
The fourth in this classic spy series.

*Cloud Atlas* (No release date, but expected in 2011) [ Sci-Fi ]
Six interconnected stories each set in a different time and place. This Tom Hanks starring movie, is going to be awe-inspiring!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 10, 2012)

A Bump which it deserve.
We should have a thread to discuss "Upcoming" must watch movies.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jun 10, 2012)

Friends go and watch this.

Prometheus (2012) - IMDb

A team of explorers discover a clue to the origins of mankind on Earth, leading them on a journey to the darkest corners of the universe. There, they must fight a terrifying battle to save the future of the human race.

Director:
Ridley Scott
Writers:
Jon Spaihts, Damon Lindelof
Stars:
Noomi Rapace, Logan Marshall-Green and Michael Fassbender 



Awesome movie and great acting, stunning visuals.


*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a3/Prometheusposterfixed.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jun 10, 2012)

^^ Dude! We already watched it. Movie was crap. Read our reviews on the review thread.
And PS: This thread is to discuss.. *"Upcoming" *movies!! 
Your post belong to, "Must watch movies recommended by Digitans" or "Must not watch..."

This is going to be one awesome movie:
*Total Recall (2012)*

*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjQxMDU4NDk3MF5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwNjA3NDA2Nw@@._V1._SX640_SY948_.jpg

A remake of Epic movie by the same name in 1990, starred by Arnold Schwarzenegger! 
I am so waiting for it to release in August!!


----------



## sam9s (Jun 10, 2012)

...... And thanks for waking up my thread, I had almost forgot about it  ......

Another movie I am looking forward is ,,..

G.I. Joe 2: Retaliation - Official Trailer #1 - Dwayne Johnson, Bruce Willis Movie (2012) HD - YouTube



Vyom said:


> A remake of Epic movie by the same name in 1990, starred by Arnold Schwarzenegger!
> I am so waiting for it to release in August!!



...and I am just guessing, you would'nt have seen the original ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 11, 2012)

sam9s said:


> ...... And thanks for waking up my thread, I had almost forgot about it  ......
> 
> Another movie I am looking forward is ,,..
> 
> ...



If i recall correctly G I JOE 2 has been delayed by nine months & will release now in 2013...


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2012)

sam9s said:


> ...and I am just guessing, you would'nt have seen the original ...



Why do you think so? :/
I have seen the original, that's why I am more excited.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> If i recall correctly G I JOE 2 has been delayed by nine months & will release now in 2013...



yes 3D conversion crap..


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Dude! We already watched it. Movie was crap. Read our reviews on the review thread.
> And PS: This thread is to discuss.. *"Upcoming" *movies!!
> Your post belong to, "Must watch movies recommended by Digitans" or "Must not watch..."
> 
> ...


becky becky


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ Sorry... I can't recall all the dialogues from the Total Recall, since it's been a long time I watched it. So, can't understand the reference.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Sorry... I can't recall all the dialogues from the Total Recall, since it's been a long time I watched it. So, can't understand the reference.



I remember only one scene.. the eyes of Arnie poping out when they are exposed to martian atmosphere like this -->


----------



## sam9s (Jun 11, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Why do you think so? :/
> I have seen the original, that's why I am more excited.



lolzz just kidding dude, since you havent seen ALIEN, I was just pulling ....


Anyway few others I am looking forward to

*1. Expendables 2
2. Bourn Legacy
3. Skyfall*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 13, 2012)

Excited for Bourne Legacy, Jeremy Renner FTW!!!



RCuber said:


> I remember only one scene.. the eyes of Arnie poping out when they are exposed to martian atmosphere like this -->



Haha..loved that movie back when I was a kid..watch it now, feels like crap 
Not sure about this remake though, I absolutely hate Ryan Reynolds...green lantern *pukes*



Anand_Tux said:


> Friends go and watch this.
> 
> Prometheus (2012) - IMDb
> 
> ...



Watched it day before yesterday..must watch for hardcore 'Alien' fans. Any normal viewer would probably find it boring though.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 13, 2012)

Is no one here waiting for the hobbit movie in dec??


----------



## sam9s (Jun 13, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Excited for Bourne Legacy, Jeremy Renner FTW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its the opposite. Hard core Aliens fans are the ones who are bitterly disappointed. Infact a normal viewer might even enjoy.


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 13, 2012)

*The Amazing Spider-Man*
Marc Webb (director); James Vanderbilt (screenplay); Andrew Garfield, Emma Stone, Rhys Ifans, Martin Sheen, Sally Field, Denis Leary, Irrfan Khan, Campbell Scott

*The Dark Knight Rises*
Christopher Nolan (director/screenplay); Jonathan Nolan (screenplay); Christian Bale, Michael Caine, Tom Hardy, Anne Hathaway, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Marion Cotillard, Gary Oldman, Morgan Freeman

*The Bourne Legacy*
Tony Gilroy (director/screenplay); Dan Gilroy (screenplay); Jeremy Renner, Rachel Weisz, Edward Norton, Oscar Isaac, Joan Allen, Albert Finney, Stacy Keach, Scott Glenn

*Skyfall*
Sam Mendes (director); Neal Purvis, Robert Wade, John Logan (screenplay); Daniel Craig, Judi Dench, Ralph Fiennes, Naomie Harris, Javier Bardem

*Les Misérables*
Tom Hooper (director); William Nicholson, Alain Boublil, Claude-Michel Schonberg (screenplay); Hugh Jackman, Russell Crowe, Anne Hathaway, Eddie Redmayne, Amanda Seyfried, Helena Bonham Carter, Sacha Baron Cohen, Aaron Tveit, Samantha Barks

*The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey*
Peter Jackson (director/screenplay); Fran Walsh, Philippa Boyens, Guillermo del Toro (screenplay

*Django Unchained*
Quentin Tarantino (director/screenplay); Leonardo DiCaprio, Jamie Foxx, Christoph Waltz, Samuel L. Jackson, Dennis Christopher, Gerald McRaney

*******
Guys, can you please tell what will be the story of The Hobbit? Will it be about the rings the four rings they talk all the time in the movie? or will it be about the war?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Guys, can you please tell what will be the story of The Hobbit? Will it be about the rings the four rings they talk all the time in the movie? or will it be about the war?



I would rather remain under a bunker then try to know about the plot of the movie. I want it to be a surprise.
And if you are so curious, read it here: The Hobbit (2012 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dredd (2012) - IMDb


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2012)

sam9s said:


> Its the opposite. Hard core Aliens fans are the ones who are bitterly disappointed. Infact a normal viewer might even enjoy.



From what I'd seen, the 'hardcore' Alien fans are going hyper over the movie, and the normal 'I want the horror from Alien again' fans seem disappointed.


----------



## dr.rdb (Jun 14, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the release date of TDKR in India? 

I have plan to visit Hyderabad for TDKR IMAX show @ prasads! 

Saddest part is Kolkata's lone IMAX theatre at Mani Sq Cinemax has been taken aback for nearly 1 year!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2012)

dr.rdb said:


> Can anyone tell me the release date of TDKR in India?
> 
> I have plan to visit Hyderabad for TDKR IMAX show @ prasads!
> 
> Saddest part is Kolkata's lone IMAX theatre at Mani Sq Cinemax has been taken aback for nearly 1 year!!



July 18. But I wouldn't keep my hopes on IMAX release in Prasads, they didn't get Avengers or Prometheus and instead running some stupid local movies, what a waste.



pratik385 said:


> *The Amazing Spider-Man*
> Marc Webb (director); James Vanderbilt (screenplay); Andrew Garfield, Emma Stone, Rhys Ifans, Martin Sheen, Sally Field, Denis Leary, Irrfan Khan, Campbell Scott



Lost hopes on this film after watching the two trailers. But the game tie-in looks pretty damn sweet, could be the best spiderman game.
Only movie I'm waiting for in this year is The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 17, 2012)

I think no one guessed that AVENGERS would be the biggest movie of 2012 .


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 17, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> Dredd (2012) - IMDb




I read about it before too, to me it looks like a full too copy of Judge Dredd starring Sylvester Stallone


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> I think no one guessed that AVENGERS would be the biggest movie of 2012 .



Yup..it was silent hit. I was very skeptical about the movie before its release, and had slight hopes on it too as ILM was working on the visual effects  but it turned out to be the best marvel superhero movie to date.


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2012)

Waiting for: 

The Dark Knight Rises
Skyfall


----------



## dr.rdb (Jun 18, 2012)

The Amazing Spiderman got great reviews from those got chance to watch it on premiere show !!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 18, 2012)

I've only one question if Total Recall is having that martian girl...and then if Indian sensor board would show her?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 18, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> I read about it before too, to me it looks like a full too copy of Judge Dredd starring Sylvester Stallone



erm...it is a reboot of the dredd series...dredd is a comic book adaptations..stallone was there in the first,didn't do so well..so they rebooted the series...


----------



## sam9s (Jun 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> From what I'd seen, the 'hardcore' Alien fans are going hyper over the movie, and the normal 'I want the horror from Alien again' fans seem disappointed.



Well then I might be an exception, coz I am an ALIEN hardcore fan, but I didnt want the horror from ALIEN again, all I wanted was the same eerie, tensed, uneasy feeling that I got from the original and the second, irrespective of with what ever it had been created (had not necessarily to be the ALIEN horror again)



rhitwick said:


> I've only one question if Total Recall is having that martian girl...and then if Indian sensor board would show her?



lolzzz ... do we have her in the Squeal as well ..... hehe


----------



## syed2011 (Jun 20, 2012)

The Amazing Spider man ! I don't know how would he make us amazed as the character of Spidy has been replaced to Andrew Garfield !


----------



## abhidev (Jun 22, 2012)

Liam Neeson is back....eagerly waiting for this

[YOUTUBE]8aBJNAs9mYY[/YOUTUBE]

and this one....awesome!!!!

[YOUTUBE]H5XrozLWqvE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## far (Jun 22, 2012)

Resident Evil 6 ??


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2012)

syed2011 said:


> The Amazing Spider man ! I don't know how would he make us amazed as the character of Spidy has been replaced to Andrew Garfield !



Although the Spiderman, and the Amazing Spiderman shouldn't be compared, but it will be.
Amazing Spiderman is more closer to comics and is ought to be different then the original.

I am waiting so desperately for it!


----------



## abhidev (Jun 24, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Although the Spiderman, and the Amazing Spiderman shouldn't be compared, but it will be.
> Amazing Spiderman is more closer to comics and is ought to be different then the original.
> 
> I am waiting so desperately for it!



Its going to be more original.... ...though I liked the earlier series...lets see how this series pans out


----------



## ashintomson (Jun 27, 2012)

yeah we are all waiting 4 him 
*latino-review.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/taken2quad.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2012)

The Amazing Spiderman, early release in india, its out on the IMAX format too 
Who's watching?


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 6, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> The Amazing Spiderman, early release in india, its out on the IMAX format too
> Who's watching?



I`ve watched it in Omaxe mall awesome movie
and* Avengers* is a must watch the more i saw it the more i liked it


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 9, 2012)

*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTA2NTkwNjUxNTZeQTJeQWpwZ15BbWU3MDE2OTMxMTg@._V1._SY317_.jpg
Resident Evil: Retribution (2012) - IMDb


----------

